

Startup Quote: Lisa Stone, co-founder, BlogHer - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2310172580

======
raychancc
Wonder what your customer really wants? Ask. Don’t tell.

\- Lisa Stone (@LisaStone)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2310172580>

